# NGD: Jackson Custom Shop 7 Blue Sparkle



## bulb (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey guys, 
So the wonderful guys at Jackson actually made a twin of my first custom shop guitar (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...kson-custom-shop-7-string-56k-arrow-knee.html) just in case something went wrong.

Since that guitar came out great, they asked if there was anything i wanted tweaked, since they could just do it to the twin and send that to me. 
The body on the first one was really thick, which led to the guitar sounding huge, but the heel was enormous on it, so i asked if they could make this body thinner and cut the heel down as well for better access, which they did. I also told them to do a blue sparkle finish, but apart from that to keep everything else EXACTLY the same.

The guitar's finish came out incredible, but it is really hard to get a good shot of it with the color coming out accurately, i took indoor and outdoor shots to try to get the best light possible (but we are on tour, and the indoor venue lighting wasn't good and it was raining outside) so these were the best i could do. Enjoy!






























Here are the outdoor shots, the color is a bit different in that light, but the sparkle looks thinner than actually is.












Improved heel!










Specs:
Basswood Body
Oiled bolt-on Maple Neck
Birdseye Maple Fretboard
24 Stainless Steel Frets
Bareknuckle Aftermath 7 Set
Hipshot Bridge
Planet Waves Trim-Lok tuners
Ebony Periphery "P Logo" inlay at the 12th fret.
Luminlay Side Dots.
White binding on the Fretboard and headstock
Blue Sparkle finish on the Headstock and Body


----------



## F0rte (Apr 3, 2012)

Fucking outstanding.


----------



## oneblackened (Apr 3, 2012)

Damn, Misha! That's awesome!


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 3, 2012)

How crap that paint job!


----------



## mellis (Apr 3, 2012)

I came. That is all.


----------



## joaocunha (Apr 3, 2012)

A though life you have, sir. Superb.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 3, 2012)

Can't decide weather I like this one or the twin better but amazing guitars either way!


----------



## Hirschberger (Apr 3, 2012)

Dat sparkle.


----------



## nathanwessel (Apr 3, 2012)

Thats probably the best looking guitar I've ever seen. Hope to see it soon! You're an inspiration dude.


----------



## Sir Applesauce (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I just came. That's incredible. 
I have to hear it!


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh my... That is quite awesome. Much preferred over the original in my opinion.


----------



## jl-austin (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, one of the most beautiful guitars I have ever seen!

Congrats!


----------



## Ulvhedin (Apr 3, 2012)

Rapes the original imo


----------



## oremus91 (Apr 3, 2012)

wowza

When do they make you a signature model that we can all buy and kick Broderick out for the ugly model?


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 3, 2012)

like how that heel looks. and i forever love that ebony inlay!!


----------



## JoeyBTL (Apr 3, 2012)

I believe I like this one better. Good stuff!


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 3, 2012)

pretty neat


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 3, 2012)

Can you start endorsing Jackson and get them to make this a sig? God damn that's gorgeous! Granted, I prefer the body on the other one but I wouldn't really care as long as something similar to either one got onto the market.


----------



## Opion (Apr 3, 2012)

LolWotGuitar said:


> Fucking outstanding.


 
My thoughts exactly  That finish is fucking LOUD! Can't wait to see it in person soon!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 3, 2012)

Like it even better than it's twin.


----------



## MFB (Apr 3, 2012)

So. much. SPARKLE.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 3, 2012)

That looks great, the glittery blue adds the glam level through the roof.

What's the current line up of guitars on this tour?


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2012)

Damn they do outstanding work over there at the Jackson Custom Shop, kinda prefer the original blue but this one is still amazing in every way.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Apr 3, 2012)

that sparkle looks sooooo gooooood!

total win!


----------



## bigswifty (Apr 3, 2012)

that is fuckin' gnarly.


----------



## aaron_rose (Apr 3, 2012)

I like the bolt on neck how they did the heal, shaped a little to help but traditional still. \m/


----------



## CrowCore777 (Apr 3, 2012)

Holy!!
This is too sweet!
Stoked to see you and her in Montreal this summer!
Cheers!


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jackson is spoiling you Misha! Congrats!


----------



## darren (Apr 3, 2012)

Can i call you Mr. Sparkle?


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance (Apr 3, 2012)

SEX ON STRINGS


----------



## thatguy87 (Apr 3, 2012)

Not sure how I feel about that heel and the lower horn is pretty shallow ... other than that, spectacular!


----------



## ilovefinnish (Apr 3, 2012)

lovin the blue sparkle finish!


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 3, 2012)

Damn, that's nice. Methinks someone at Jackson is shooting for an exclusive deal. 



darren said:


> Can i call you Mr. Sparkle?



You have many question, Mr. Sparkle. I send you premium-- answer question, hundred percent!


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Apr 3, 2012)

Maaaaan. You seriously need to get them to sell these. Post haste. Such a no bs design. It's pretty much perfect.


----------



## BlackMesa (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Apr 3, 2012)

Jackson CS7 = 

Next time I start a run you are getting a free guitar from it so that we can get guitars hella fast


----------



## bulb (Apr 3, 2012)

darren said:


> Can i call you Mr. Sparkle?



Well, i AM disrespectful to dirt!


----------



## Stevo_92 (Apr 3, 2012)

Damn, that's sexy!


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 3, 2012)

Really cool!


----------



## rockhardguitars (Apr 3, 2012)

Thats nice!


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sign to Jackson....

Just sayin.


----------



## Kadmium (Apr 3, 2012)

That's gorgeous .

Do you have different purposes for your guitars? Jacksons for Totla Mad and The Walk, that sort of thing? Or is it more a case of, "I feel like the Strandberg tonight"?


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## voodoomed (Apr 4, 2012)

Woah! I'm starting to love Jackson again!


----------



## guitarneeraj (Apr 4, 2012)

..... MOTHER OF GOD!!!!


----------



## guitarneeraj (Apr 4, 2012)

Does the finish add any sparkle to your tone???


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 4, 2012)

That looks awesome! sparkle!


----------



## Xaios (Apr 4, 2012)

Damn, that's pretty sweet. Great shade of blue too.

____________________


Posted this in the SS.org meme thread a few months ago. Understand, it's a loving parody.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Apr 4, 2012)

As the others before me have said, if there are any Jackson reps floating around and are wondering what to add to your line, I'm sure there are a legion of folks who'd shell out for something like this or the first CS7... Ok, maybe not that many... but seriously...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 4, 2012)

How many guitars do you have now? You've probably killed like....9 rain-forests XD


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 4, 2012)

I get to see this tomorrow!!!  Looks sick!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice!!!! I like this one the best. Can you take a pic of all your guitars?


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 4, 2012)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Apr 4, 2012)

Misha! What camera did you use? Beautiful axe sir.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank god they got that gigantic heel under control! Now if only they would round it off like an Ibanez....


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm blind now, seriously. Punched right in the retinas! Wow that's going to look cool on stage and you can see it a mile away like Mike Keene's 'green machine'. 

I still think the heel is monstrous, at least for my small hands. That's the one reason I could never get into Jackson unless it was a V. They do sound great and play fast. I absolutely love the that the Periphery logo is ebony; SUPER classy touch! 

All in all, that's very kickass. And you don't need eyes to enjoy the music!


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Its very nice


----------



## guitareben (Apr 4, 2012)

So how do I become you?


----------



## Xaios (Apr 4, 2012)

guitareben said:


> So how do I become you?



First step: Experimental skin pigmentation procedure.






(Results may vary.)

_________________________

Second step: enter The Matrix.






(Remember to learn *Djent* Fu.)


----------



## Dooky (Apr 4, 2012)

Holy jizz pants that is amazing!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 4, 2012)

Damn that looks flawless. Also your photography is bloody lovely.


----------



## R_Soul (Apr 4, 2012)

Ridiculously pretty finish!


----------



## Goatchrist (Apr 4, 2012)

Soooo sparkly!
The heal look way better this time.


----------



## Tordah (Apr 4, 2012)

SO PRETTY!

I take it you don't need the other one now...right?


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 4, 2012)

Dat sparkle...

Dem frets...


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 4, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> Nice!!!! I like this one the best. Can you take *a pic* of all your guitars?


I'm not sure if that would even be possible in a single photo!


----------



## RobZero (Apr 4, 2012)

lol so flashy!

must be awesome under stage lights.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 4, 2012)

Like it!


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice! Dig the improvements, plus now you can send me the first one guilt-free! Win-motherfuckin'-win!


----------



## jacksonwarriormg (Apr 4, 2012)

there have a way that i can buy 1.....or its only for misha..??


----------



## Contra (Apr 4, 2012)

I literally gasped out loud when I scrolled down and saw the finish. That's outstanding.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats and all that, but I hope you realise you're bastardising Jackson Guitars


----------



## MrYakob (Apr 4, 2012)

That sparkle finish is incredible! I would do naughty naughty things to that guitar...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 4, 2012)

Mr. Sparkle, quick question, how many guitars do you take with you on tour? 

Actually, I have another question, how do you choose which guitar(s) to use in a show? I imagine it'd take about as long as the average human female takes to choose an outfit.


----------



## s4tch (Apr 4, 2012)

Pretty nice and very sober for a custom model, nothing fancy, "just" a basic, beautiful guitar. I love it.

Jackson should make a signature model based on that. Basswood body, all-maple neck, fixed bridge (not a TOM!), locking tuners, no tone knob, just the way I'd like it. I think both blue finishes are just outstanding, I cannot choose between the two.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Apr 4, 2012)

Fuck me, that guitar is impossibly gourgeous.


----------



## Lagtastic (Apr 4, 2012)

Sweet man. That birdseye board is fantastic. Also the heel looks way more comfortable on this one.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Apr 4, 2012)

You... you... you... bdakjhjkhsdfkjlhriuhgiurhkugjadfjnzfkjsd v 

*DAMN YOU MISHA*


----------



## BigBaldIan (Apr 4, 2012)

UK chapter of Jackson whores hereby endorses this epic new Jackson day. That is all.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 4, 2012)

THPARKLE!

Love it!


----------



## Zado (Apr 4, 2012)

Magnificence has a name,and the name is





DAT THING!!!!


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 4, 2012)

WTF, you got a full custom in less than 4 months start to finish? I officially hate you


----------



## Valennic (Apr 4, 2012)

That thing is unreal.

Methinks they want you all to themselves, and they're going to amazing extents to try and nab you.


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 4, 2012)

damn, what an amazing guitar! Huge congrats to you and Jackson! Amazing stuff! Sadly, if I ever wanted to order something like that it would take at least 2 years


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Apr 4, 2012)

Fucking epic. Misha Jackson Sig model?
HNGD man.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice. Love it!


----------



## AscendingMatt (Apr 4, 2012)

what kind of inlays are those? i love them!


----------



## fps (Apr 4, 2012)

That is absolutely incredible, you are a guitar connoisseur!


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 4, 2012)

I hate you, lol I'm an avid Jackson user, and loving the soloist style. I wouldnt put those pups on it but for you, yeah understandable. Bravo Zulu.


----------



## s4tch (Apr 4, 2012)

Had to see it again, but images are all but one gone...

BTW, what's the scale length on this?


----------



## Funleash (Apr 4, 2012)

Saw this last night. Soooo purty...


----------



## Wretched (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome colour! Liked the first blue one starring on the cover of Total Guitar this month. Congrats, man.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 4, 2012)

Holy shit, that is a gorgeous guitar! The sparkle finish is fucking excellent!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats! Love the blue sparkle finish.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 4, 2012)

Dat looks moar sparkly then my blue Jackson sparkle!. 

What's next a Pink Sparkle?


----------



## Alpenglow (Apr 5, 2012)

I love it. The carved heel is always nice and the blue sparkle is a darker blue which I like... and when the light catches it it looks like a starlit galaxy.
Generally just an awesome guitar.


----------



## Compton (Apr 5, 2012)

that fretboard is pure seckz.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 5, 2012)

Fuck me silly that thing is amazing! Happy NGD.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 5, 2012)

OH GOOD GODDAMN THAT FINISH!

I flinched in disbelief at just how sparkly it is! i always wanted that ibby RGA with the purple sparkly top finish, and i remember seeing a BRJ slim bodied guitar with a purple sparkle. I fucking love a good sparkly finish!

Congrats man, it looks amazing!

edit: are these pics HDR, or is it just a filter that evens out the brightness and stuff?


----------



## technomancer (Apr 5, 2012)

No idea how I missed this thread when it was posted 

Epic guitar as usual


----------



## bulb (Apr 5, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> OH GOOD GODDAMN THAT FINISH!
> 
> I flinched in disbelief at just how sparkly it is! i always wanted that ibby RGA with the purple sparkly top finish, and i remember seeing a BRJ slim bodied guitar with a purple sparkle. I fucking love a good sparkly finish!
> 
> ...



Nah they aren't HDR, i did edit them with Aperture, but most of that was just to counteract the shitty/nonexistent lighting i was working with.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 5, 2012)

That's pretty sparkly.


----------



## VILARIKA (Apr 5, 2012)

Ironic how you get this guitar now. I think I read somewhere that Stephen Carpenter attended one of your recent shows, and we all know he owns quite a sweet guitar himself:


----------



## vinniemallet (Apr 5, 2012)

Amazing dude omg!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 6, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> Ironic how you get this guitar now. I think I read somewhere that Stephen Carpenter attended one of your recent shows, and we all know he owns quite a sweet guitar himself:



Stephen owns SO MANY FUCKING GUITARS by now!


----------



## Volteau (Apr 6, 2012)

Intense!


----------



## powergroover (Apr 7, 2012)

whoa amazing  i liked the flat colored more though


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow man! I really love the details on the fretboard too


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish you had this one with you in Houston! Would have loved to play it. That color is perfect!


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 12, 2012)

Saw this beast and the Mayo last night in Detroit. Dat blue sparkle is absurdly beautiful.


----------

